# Mountain biking shots



## Buter (Feb 1, 2013)

Long time loiterer, first time posterer.

Pretty much all I shoot is freeride mountain biking.  Composition, exposure and lighting are a complete pain in the whatsit, but, as getting loose on a bike is my main passion in life, I still enjoy it.

By all means, criticise anything I post into oblivion - I'm not here for a pat on the back, I'm trying to get a bit better!

Cheers

Buter


----------



## molested_cow (Feb 1, 2013)

I think the second one is great, but a bit under exposed.


----------



## ronlane (Feb 1, 2013)

I like the panning effect on #2. #1 would have been great with a different angle, perhaps to camera right to get the other photog out of the picture.


----------



## runnah (Feb 1, 2013)

Butter, are you using a speedlight? If you are it seems like you need to boost the power.


----------



## Mully (Feb 1, 2013)

Two is good ...will be great with a little brightening


----------



## imagemaker46 (Feb 1, 2013)

Second one I like, have you tried cropping the first one into a vertical?  I think there is enough room to crop and still not have the rider leaving the frame.  The only problem I see is that you'll end up with the rider dead centre in the frame, it's worth playing with.


----------



## Buter (Feb 8, 2013)

Hi guys

Thanks for the feedback.

I'm really surprised to hear multiple people say the 2nd image is dark.  Even looking at it objectively, I still don't get that.  Yes, where we ride I have to shoot with speedlites.  To say it's hit and miss would be an understatement!  I'll start going slightly brighter and see what happens.

WRT the composition in the first shot - God bless the D800, that is a tiny crop of the original!  I was trying to showcase the size of the gap, but the rider didn't whip the tail out until he was nearly at the landing, and it was the tail whip that takes the picture from 'meh', to 'cool'.  I've always struggled composition wise with this jump (and many others  ).

Cheers

Buter


----------



## Sarmad (Feb 11, 2013)

Second one is better than the first one, but is a bit underexposed and the flash wasn't powerful enough so it looks kinda unreal!


----------



## DBA (Feb 12, 2013)

Buter said:


> I was trying to showcase the size of the gap, but the rider didn't whip the tail out until he was nearly at the landing, and it was the tail whip that takes the picture from 'meh', to 'cool'.  I've always struggled composition wise with this jump (and many others  ).


I shoot (& ride) motocross so I know where you're coming from. Have you considered more of a head-on shot? Down low and slightly to the side of the landing?


----------



## texkam (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks like you know where to set up to capture the action. Keep shooting and posting. Have a look at the work of the great Tom Moran. Tom was a 2005 inductee in the Mountain Bike Hall of Fame in the Journalism category. He covers cycling events around the globe.

Mountain Bike Photos


----------



## Buter (Feb 21, 2013)

Thanks guys!

I'll have a look at Tom's photos, Tex.

We've had nothing but wind and rain since June of last year, give or take the odd day, but we've been blessed with blue skies and that big ball of fire in the sky for the past couple of days.  I was having too much fun riding yesterday but managed to get the camera out for about 20 mins and got about 5 keepers.

One is a bit soft and the one of me on the gap jump is struggling a bit composition wise, but we still had a blast.  Need to go through the ones from today, but here's a couple for your viewing pleasure!











Cheers

Buter


----------



## runnah (Feb 21, 2013)

The last one is best IMO. The first two aren't really impressive as far as size of the jump, especially on soft tails.


----------



## Sarmad (Feb 21, 2013)

I really like the last ones, runnah is right about the first two photos. I think the problem in the first post photographs was only the lack of light!


----------



## Buter (Feb 21, 2013)

?

It's a 35 foot gap...


----------



## Buter (Feb 21, 2013)

By way of comparison, this is a 17 ft. gap with a 10 ft. stepdown - the drop you think is not very impressive is just over twice this distance and has no runout.





Yeah, I could have cropped out my mate who was holding the flash, but I actually liked the shot better with him in it.

B


----------



## runnah (Feb 21, 2013)

Buter said:


> ?
> 
> It's a 35 foot gap...



Not to brag but I did that on a bmx bike all the time. 

anyways, if that is the case you need to work on your composition. It looks tiny.


----------



## DBA (Feb 21, 2013)

Buter said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I'll have a look at Tom's photos, Tex.
> 
> ...


I really like the last one, but I'd have to agree with the others on the first two. A solid meh.


Buter said:


> By way of comparison, this is a 17 ft. gap with a 10 ft. stepdown - the drop you think is not very impressive is just over twice this distance and has no runout.


I think the problem is that we don't see the actual landing. Couple things I'd try is standing right beside or squatting below the ramp looking down at the landing. And also getting closer to the landing and looking back up. The problem with trying to show a side view that has both the jump and landing is that the rider becomes so small.


----------



## Buter (Feb 21, 2013)

@ Runnah - It ain't bragging if it's the truth!  I'm usually left with my jaw on the floor when I watch some of the talented, young BMX riders these days (Alex Coleborn is from this little rock), but this one ain't do-able on a BMX bike.  You're 100% right about the composition not showcasing it, something I've been struggling with since day 1.  Kinda makes you really respect the guys that can get out there and get that wicked shot in the bag in just a few takes.

@ DBA - I really wanted to avoid the 'guy in the sky' shot.  Can't see the drop from the landing nor the landing from the drop, but I might try shooting from the ramp to at least show what you have to clear to make the landing.  Shooting wide from the other side I could have got the whole section but I would have been shooting into the sun.

I'll get the hang of it someday! 

Cheers

Buter


----------



## DBA (Feb 21, 2013)

Buter said:


> I'll get the hang of it someday!


Practice makes prefect! :thumbsup:


----------



## Buter (Feb 25, 2013)

Well, we lost the sun.  Back to situation normal.  Out yesterday in bitter conditions - Lotsa riding, not very much picture taking as the lighting was crap (see how I get the excuses in early!).  Just thought I'd get an ass-shot from the ramp to try and show the size of the gap and the trouble I'm having composing an interesting shot here, but without being able to see the landing, you're still not quite sure what you're looking at.  Ex-elite DH pro rider.





Got this one while the sun was still shining.  Difficult to get the exposure right (for me) with bright light poking through dense woods and shooting up into the natural light.  Still, I quite like this one!





Back to work for a couple of weeks so don't know when the toys will be coming out again!

Cheers

Buter


----------

